# EGR System AND Vent Control Valve?



## cjo30080 (Jun 8, 2006)

I took my 99 Maxima (automatic - V6 - 3.0L) to the shop because my check engine light came on. My mechanic recommended cleaning the EGR system (they said that replacing the valve was unnecessary). I paid $600 for this repair. My mechanic made the repair, told me everything was fine, and sent me on my way. When I drove the car home from the mechanic's shop that night, the check engine light was no longer on.

The next morning, while driving to work, the check engine light came on again. I immediately returned the car to the mechanic. He said that, this time, the EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve needs to be replaced for $500. He said that this repair has nothing to do with the previous EGR repair (the day before), and therefore, the repair is not under warranty.

It seems like a huge coincidence that my car needed two separate exhaust system repairs with 24 hours of one another. Is my mechanic yanking my chain? 

I'd appreciate any information/insight that you can provide.

Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

EVAP doesn't have to do with your exuast.


----------



## cjo30080 (Jun 8, 2006)

Apparently I used the wrong terminology. However, the question still remains. Is my mechanic yanking my chain?

I'd appreciate any insight. Thanks again.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

As I said in the 4th gen forum, it's hard to say without more detailed information on what exactly was done, but it sounds like you're being ripped off...


----------

